# Accommodation in Bilbao..?



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Planning a trip home for the summer with car and kids, booked the ferry now seeking some kind of accommodation for the night before in Bilbao - does anyone have any recommendations, either city or port area or nearby - must have secure parking for a 4x4 with roofrack as we don't want to take everything in overnight, apart from that flexible on pretty much everything, so any suggestions very welcome,

thanks in advance,

BDP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planning a trip home for the summer with car and kids, booked the ferry now seeking some kind of accommodation for the night before in Bilbao - does anyone have any recommendations, either city or port area or nearby - must have secure parking for a 4x4 with roofrack as we don't want to take everything in overnight, apart from that flexible on pretty much everything, so any suggestions very welcome,
> 
> ...



Well I guess no one has any recommendations. All I can say is that I would imagine Bilbao would have lots of places of the kind you´re looking for as it must be pretty much geared up for people who are travelling over. So its just a matter of taking your pick and hoping that you´ve chosen well????????

Jo


----------

